# TNT Military Watch with historical Laco mvmnt Pre Order / WUS Promotion



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*SPECIAL OFFER FOR WATCHUSEEK MEMBERS.*
*Post approved by Ernie Romers, site owner.*

*TNT - Hunter 1 - with historical LACO mechanism*
*Movement made in November 1944 and saved from the bombing of Pforzheim in February 1945.
*







*Introduction
*
TNT once again teams up with Watchuseek to offer the members a great collectors' watch. As TNT can only make as many watches as there are movements, FORaSEC (as sales partner of TNT) has been able to block 80 pieces for Watchuseek members!

In this post, you will find all relevant specifications of the watch. We also show computer renderings. We expect that production will start soon, as we already got very enthusiastic reactions when we first showed some ideas on TNT's FaceBook page. Realistically we could have the watches ready before the end of June 2014. Demand will decide if (or how soon) we will pull the trigger on production.

We decided to offer a *special Preorder price of € 688,-* (€ 832,- incl. EU V.A.T.), as we believe our direct sales structure should benefit the customer as much as possible. A price level unheard of for this type of quality collectors' watch with NOS historical movement. Watchuseek members will get an extra leather strap Free Of Charge as extra!

The regular market price for this watch after pre order will be € 918,- (€ 1.111,- incl. EU V.A.T.).

*Purchase Process
*
You can register for the pre-order list via *THIS LINK: **TNT Hunter 1 LIST*

We will gather your info and we will contact you soon with a request to pay a first deposit of € 350,- ( € 432,50 incl. EU V.A.T.). Payment will go through the forasec.com web site with many payment options depending on your country (PayPal, bank transfer, eBanking, Sofortüberweisung, iDeal, Mr. Cash etc.).

During the manufacturing process we will update you regularly on the progress and show pictures or drawings when we can. We will do that in this thread, but also via email newsletters.

Before delivery, we will ask you to pay the final payment that will include the balance of the purchase price, any additional leather straps you might want and shipping costs.

You will be able to cancel your pre-order before delivery for a full refund. After delivery, you will have a period of 14 days during which you can return the watch for a refund if you are not happy. Every watch has 24 months warranty.

*The Watch
*










































The hand-wound DUROWE/LACO 523 NOS movements are historically important. The production stopped 60 years ago. It will be not possible to repeat this limited edition. We have been very lucky to be able to buy these movements from somebody who found them. A true "barn find", complete in the old boxes and with documentation proving the age and specifications.

These movements were used in military watches and LACO was direct supplier to the military in that period. Because of this historical background we decided to make an homage to the WWII military watches.

We will limit the H1 to only 199 pieces worldwide. We will give the choice of three different dial colors and watch types to suit everybody's taste. This means each watch type is STRONGLY limited&#8230; 
• White for the German Navy / WWII
• Black for the UK Air force / WWII 
• Beige for the USA and Russian ground troop version / WWII

We now plan 4 different leather straps for you to choose from. The case bottom engraving fits to the dial and is marked with the limited number. See the pictures in this post.




























*ONLY FOR WATCHUSEEK MEMBERS: The General's Box!*

Only for Watchuseek members, we will be able to create a special General's Box. That ultimate collector box will include 3 watches with special engraving limited to maximum 10 pieces. Price of this unique box will be € 1.799,- (€ 2.177 incl. EU V.A.T.) plus shipping.










*Technical details
*
• Case Material: Stainless steel 316L
• Diameter : 39 mm without crown, height 11mm (to be confirmed after sample test)
• Bottom : Stainless steel, screwed with engravings ( UK - DE - RU - USA )
• Water resistance: 3 ATM 
• Movement: Hand-wound DUROWE/LACO 523 made in 11.1944 (fully technically checked!)
• Decoration of the movement : Original
• Functions: Hour, minute, sub second
• Limitation: 199 pieces world wide
• Dial : Black ( UK version ) - White ( German Version ) - Beige ( US and RU Version )
• Hands : blue with luminova
• Glass : plastic lense ( to be like the historical watches )
• Strap / Size : The watch will come on a leather nato type strap (20mm). We investigate other leather strap options as optional accessory. WUS pre order customers will get a second strap free of charge.
• Warranty: 24 months
• The box will be a big collectorbox in style of the bags and boxes at this time
















*Pricing
*
• Regular market price: € 918,- (€ 1.111,- incl. EU V.A.T.)
• PRE-ORDER price: € 688,- (€ 832,- incl. EU V.A.T.)
• General Box: € 1,799,- (€ 2.177,- incl. EU V.A.T.) 
• Shipment: € 15,- within the European Union (Incl. EU V.A.T.), € 30,- for the rest of the world.
• First deposit for pre order customers will be € 350,- (€ 423,50 incl. EU V.A.T.)
• Second and final payment will be just before delivery in June 2014 (to be confirmed) and will be the balance including any optional straps and shipment.

*The Company*

TNT (Torsten Nagengast Timepieces) is run by its name-giver, a well-known German watch specialist with over 20 years experience and many projects written to his name. Torsten has a way of discovering old NOS movements and small qty's of interesting new movements that are "floating above the market". Good hunting skills combined with a keen eye on designing a complete new watch.

TNT has great experience in the manufacturing process and quality control of limited edition watches. TNT offers a warranty of 2 years and has facilities to service any watch.

FORaSEC, trading name of JWood Watches with a background in selling small boutique brand watches (Magrette/Halios), is responsible for the sales and all customer communications in this project. The goal of FORaSEC is to enable community driven watch projects.

If you have any questions, please send us an email via [email protected] or leave a comment below. We will give answers to often asked question in this thread.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Limited worldwide to 199 pcs ? The facebook introduction does read different ? If TN makes 199 in the first step there must be more in a second step. Puzzled.



> TNT - H1 - COUNTDOWN
> 
> Hi friends, the calculation is ready and i prepare all details now. Tomorrow I will send the orderinfo to all friends listed in the INFO list below.
> 
> ...


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Limited worldwide to 199 pcs ? The facebook introduction does read different ? If TN makes 199 in the first step there must be more in a second step. Puzzled.


Hi Mike,

Only 199 will be made of this model. Torsten wrote it in a funny way perhaps, but 199 pieces is firm.


----------



## mjtyson (Mar 29, 2011)

A bit too rich for my blood, but beautiful.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Same prices now on TNT web site


> Here you will find all relevant specifications of the TNT -H1-Militarywatch. We are pleased to say that production of will start soon. Realistically we could have the watches ready before the end of June 2014. Demand will decide if we will pull the trigger on production.
> 
> We decided to offer an fantastic preorder price of € 699,- (€ 832,- incl. EU V.A.T.), as we believe our direct sales structure should benefit the customer as much as possible. A price level unheard of for this type of quality Collectorbased movement.
> 
> Offial price 1111,-EUR --- € 699,- (€ 832,- incl. EU V.A.T.)


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Subscribed. Looks really good.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Mike,



stuffler said:


> Same prices now on TNT web site


Yes, price is the same (and good). But WUS members can chose an extra strap for free. Furthermore the General Box is only available to WUS members as well.

Stephan


----------



## MKour (May 19, 2006)

Hi Stephan
Any updates on this project? Few of the "big" companies have come up in Basel 2014 with similar vintage military watches. It would be nice to know whether it is worth waiting for the TNT-H1.
Thank you
Michalis


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

Is this project still alive? I have heard nothing


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Machine Head said:


> Is this project still alive? I have heard nothing


TNT is finishing some other projects now, which caused some delay in getting this model to the next phase. I will enquire about a time plan and get back to you as soon as I have more infer for you all.


----------



## dsgeorgetw1 (Oct 21, 2014)

seems the watch is ready to ship.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry guys, TNT has never formally closed the project but interest has been rather disappointing. I asked for a formal statement from them and will do that again today.


----------



## TLou21 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello,

I wondering if the project that will contain 3 watches is still open?


----------



## Dace (May 10, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dace said:


> Any updates?


I would not know of any.


----------



## Phormio (Jun 8, 2014)

On their website it says the watches will be ready for release by 30 April. 

I think this is a unique project but i think its a lot of coin to put down when you can get a WW2 vintage watch much cheaper on ebay. 

And given the delay in getting the watches out there it has a bad feeling about it. I'd risk it up to 350-400 euro but 688 +p/h i'm not there.


----------



## mjtyson (Mar 29, 2011)

Too bad this never happened. My sitch has changed and the black dial is calling my name.


----------

